
What Books Will Become - hugostevens
http://www.kk.org/thetechnium/archives/2011/04/what_books_will.php
======
filiwickers
Great summary of some of the potential changes coming to books as they become
unbound. I think the most important part is finding the right container that
seamlessly creates a networked book without burdening the readers by
requesting more attention.

